# Dogs ate cooked chicken bones!



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Just found chicken wing bones gone from 2 plates and torn up napkins. Rocky and/or Boris cleaned up on any evidence. Hubby thought I grabbed the plates...I thought he did.  Is there anything I can do to prevent a problem from this??? :help::help:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Was it fried chicken? If not, everything should be fine. If it was, I bet everything will still be fine.

I've had dogs snitch chicken bones before too with no ill effects.


----------



## Shoupie (Mar 21, 2009)

I wouldn't change their diet too much maybe give them a little bit of extra fiber to encourage their digestive tract to clean itself out(gently), from powdered flax seed, or psylium(can't spell) powder but no more than a teaspoon per 40lbs body weight once a day. Avoid rough play until you see them pass to avoid punctures or torsion. Not much you can do other than watch them to see if they develop any other symptoms and have the strainer nearby. :yuck:


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

So far so good. Rocky had a normal bowel this am. When I fed them I added canned pumpkin to Boris's food and Slippery Elm Bark to Rocky's. Pumpkin makes Rocky puke. This is going to have me worried and paranoid for days! 

Eta...this is going to have me beating myself up for days too! I feel like a bad dog mom


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Growing up our dogs ate chicken bones all the time and never had a problem...


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

The problem with chicken bones is that they can splinter while being chewed and cause choking. Chicken wing bones aren't that big, so if they swallowed them (smart dogs to use a napkin to clean up afterwards, lol) and haven't exhibited problems, I bet you will be fine now. BUT, keep an eye on their deposits to nature to make sure they are not bloody, indicating a bone *might* have hurt something on the way out. But I truly think you will be just fine.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

This is how I felt when my goats ate a bunch of fiberglass insulation....They survived that thank God.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

it should resolve quickly .. bread is said to be good for sharp things .. I usually just hold my breath and pray some ... so far it's been ok

(not that i feed my dogs cooked chicken bones on purpose - but I home cook chicken for one .. and usually have a chicken carcass in the fridge - which means when one learned how to open the fridge we had a couple of scary episodes until we realized what was going on)


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

po boy said:


> Growing up our dogs ate chicken bones all the time and never had a problem...


Same here. We specifically kept all the bones and leftovers for the dogs when I was growing up. I guess it was a common practice fifty plus years back.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Ahh, reading MM's post reminded me, when one of my pups ate a glass Christmas ornament, I was advised by the vet to give him peanut butter to ease the exit of said glass.


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

I think you should be past the worst of it by now. I try to remind myself of the things my dogs eat that I never see. 
Mine find old white deer bones and crunch off sometimes big shard pieces before I know what is happening on occasion. But I remember seeing dogs eat cooked chicken bones, and if they don't wolf them immediately they usually get them pretty small in a few chomps.

Scary goats omg.... lol phew


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

If they didn't have a problem immediately after eating the bones, then there is no problem.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I think they are ok...I haven't seen any of their poop yet since they run off and do that out in the fields or woods. But they are both acting just fine and normal.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

It's the long bones (drumstick) that can cause problems as they splinter. I give my dog wing bones with no ill effects.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

if they were having problems you'd know it. I remember growing up when I was young we had bigger dogs and always fed them bones....chicken, steak, pork chop you name it they got it. Never any problems. Fast forward to a few years after my parents split and we had a poodle mix. He stole a chicken bone and screamed all night long. Runny poops all over the place too. He recovered from it but we made sure he never got another bone. I put deer leg bones out in the chicken coop for the chickens to clean off....last week Tucker taught himself how to open the door to the run. I went out and there he was laying there chewing on a leg bone! And he was very proud of himself for opening the door.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Our Rottweiler one year ate the whole cooked Thanksgiving turkey. He stole it off the counter when we went down stairs to get some wine. He was completely fine. My dogs have stolen chicken bones so many times I don't even think about it anymore. while I would never give them cooked bones on purpose I think the risk is way smaller then what we are led to believe.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

KrisD said:


> Our Rottweiler one year ate the whole cooked Thanksgiving turkey. He stole it off the counter when we went down stairs to get some wine. He was completely fine. My dogs have stolen chicken bones so many times I don't even think about it anymore. while I would never give them cooked bones on purpose I think the risk is way smaller then what we are led to believe.


What a dog!!:clap: Hey...how is your kitten and mama kitty doing???


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

> Mine find old white deer bones and crunch off sometimes big shard pieces before I know what is happening on occasion.


If you mean raw leftovers out in the field from hunting then this is entirely different. A raw bone digests in stomach acid and at minimum the edges get softened and rounded off so even large amounts are not generally a problem. A cooked bone is like trying to digest concrete. Doesn't happen. A cooked bone piece here or there is probably not going to cause a problem. Although if things go just wrong it could still do damage. However my akita has proven twice now that if you eat enough cooked bone it doesn't matter how small you chew it. She had a 2hr and $2000 surgery for some pork ribs that piled together at the end of her stomach and stopped everything. The pieces were no more than a couple inches long and centimeters thick. Thin little splinters that they had to hunt down in her digestive tract and clean out. Then my mom left some beef bones out for the dogs in the 100F+ temps and I think after a week or 2 in the sun they started to cook a bit and changed to a yellowish color instead of white. The other dogs couldn't get much off them by then but my akita who has been demolishing raw bones bigger than her own head since she was a puppy broke off about 6 quarter to dollar coin sized pieces that were fairly round with jagged edges. She vomited 3 up with blood 2 days later (we matched those in color and texture to the bones left sitting outside) and we went back for xrays again to find the other 3 pieces in various stages of her digestive tract. Luckily those passed and didn't require a 2nd surgery.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I don't give mine chicken bones either but use to before I knew better. When I was growing up and when I was married to my first husband we NEVER bought dog food. They got left overs. Chicken bones and all. Never had a problem.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

I was dog sitting once for a small black lab. He was laying on his bed sleeping while i walked outside for a few min (maybe 10). I had laid 8 chicken breasts on the counter to defrost and when I came back they all were gone....needless to say..we made numerous trips outside together for the next couple days!!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

gaucli said:


> I was dog sitting once for a small black lab. He was laying on his bed sleeping while i walked outside for a few min (maybe 10). I had laid 8 chicken breasts on the counter to defrost and when I came back they all were gone....needless to say..we made numerous trips outside together for the next couple days!!


But those were raw right??? I'm talking COOKED bones that splinter...thank goodness mine are ok :hobbyhors


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah they were raw...that was what worried me...thank god they didnt have bones too!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

gaucli said:


> yeah they were raw...that was what worried me...thank god they didnt have bones too!


Raw is better than cooked! They can eat raw chicken bones fine becaue they don't splinter like cooked chicken bones


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

We give ours whole chickens raw at least weekly and often part of a chicken with bone daily. Raw bones digest. Occasionally I've given them or they've found deer or beef leg bones that were bigger than they are and chew large chunks off. One time when she was about 8months old at my mom's house we were downstairs while 5 whole bone in pork chops were thawing upstairs and upon hearing a thump we ran up to find my akita had swallowed 3 whole with a 4th one on the way down. She was in huge trouble but there was no health risk from it except some digestive tract upset. Even the bones that seem to splinter will digest just fine if they are raw provided the dog doesn't try to swallow too big of piece and choke. That's a risk with anything you give a dog though from toys to commercial treats.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm glad they are doing ok


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

A 100lb dog, I wouldn't worry with cooked bones... a 2lb huahua, I'd worry.

My longtime weener bud got some turkey bones once, and thought he was going to croak.

Now, we throw our cooked bones, regardless of who might get them, in the woodstove, or carry them off premises.

Glad they're feelin better.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Seems to me that ones who've had bones all their lives are a lot less likely to have issues than ones who have managed to sneak one from a plate. Raw bones are better than cooked, whole better than cut up and beef better than pork or chicken. Also, dog's gut bacteria is set up for raw, possibly tainted meat, salmonella wouldn't worry me that much... But my guys grew up eating stuff we'd tossed out of the fridge.


----------

